
Equifax admits passport numbers involved in data breach - djacobs
https://www.vox.com/business-and-finance/2018/5/10/17337260/equifax-data-breach-passports
======
acct1771
Sure, because I should have to meticulously skim the news to be sure I know
exactly how I'm implicated by your shitty security setup...

God, I hate that this drip-drip style of press release is legal.

------
blackflame7000
The page to check whether or not you have been impacted has a bug in their
reCAPTCHA system. Seems like they went really low budget with their IT team.

